# magazine info hotlink



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

Apologies if this has been posted before but I found it very informative. I'm in the quest to get a couple new magazines and have always turned to Wilson Combat. I'd like to try something different to see how my 
1911's work.

http://www.trippresearch.com/obi/techtalk.html


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Try Mec-Gar Mags. They have work great for me. Their about $10.00 or more cheaper than Wilsons.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*I totally agree with baldy, Mecgar magazines are great! I have found they function 100% in my Combat Government.*


----------

